# Diagrama de stereo lc7f - Stereo harness diagram lc7f



## Camarillo (Apr 23, 2020)

Busco diagrama de arnes stereo lc7f
Looking for stereo harness diagram lc7f


----------



## Camarillo (Apr 23, 2020)

Ya tengo ese!
I already have that!









In the image: 

There are no visual search results for the selected area. You can modify the selection or select another part of the image


----------



## Paparrains (Oct 28, 2020)

Camarillo said:


> Busco diagrama de arnes stereo lc7f
> View attachment 286526


Disculpa bro como conectaste los mandos al volante


Excuse me bro how did you connect the controls to the steering wheel


----------

